

Update: My 2 Co-Founders Are Being Head-Hunted By Apple, Google and Facebook. - MatCarpenter

3 months ago I wrote a blog post titled "So I’ve Invested In An iPhone App" (link: http://bit.ly/LcvU1U) which was picked up here on Hacker News (link: http://bit.ly/MDnkhY) where I asked for advice on an issue that was affecting the company. Essentially what happened was that I had invested in an iPhone application where 2 of the co-founders were being head-hunted by Apple, Google &#38; Facebook. I received some great advice from members of this community however unfortunately 2 members of the team have now departed and we’re down to 2 people (myself and 1 of the original founders).<p>While this did initially set us back and have the companies fate in limbo, we’re now moving forward faster than ever with a lot of the applications design completed and a landing page already up (see: www.capptureapp.com). When I originally invested in the company my role was fairly simple and could be compared to as a silent partner: I would provide capital and advice if needed. Since the departure though, I’ve taken on a bigger role and while it does eat up a lot of time, I couldn’t be happier with the way things are going. Granted we’re without the original developer &#38; a designer, it’s not something that will stop the progress of the app.<p>The co-founder I’m working with is an extremely talented UI designer and we plan on taking this as far as we possibly can, and then we have a crucial decision to make: do we invite a developer in for a share in equity or do we hire a developer. Obviously this will be a hard decision so we’ll leave it for the time being and see how things work out. One thing is for sure: Apple, Google &#38; Facebook won’t be interfering anymore!
======
JOnAgain
Why won't they be interfering anymore? because they don't like UI?

------
niico
Great UI indeeed.

~~~
jaxn
Where do you see the UI? I only see a damn LaunchRock page.

